# Sig Mosquito



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a Sig Mosquito for target practice and occasionally going out squirrel hunting with it. What do you guys think of the Sig?


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

IMO the walther p22 is nicer


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

IMO the Ruger Mk-II and Mk-III are nicest.

Look at a Mk-III hunter :wink:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

yea...the mkIII definately is the nicest


----------



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

So have either of you guys actually shot the Sig?


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

I own a Sig Mosquito. I like it just fine. Solid, well made handgun.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> IMO the walther p22 is nicer


There is no comparison between the Sig and Walther. The Walther is a $250 plinker that is not all that accurate or reliable. The Sig is a $400 piece modeled after their full size autos. The early ones had reliability problems as well. I have heard that they worked them out. It is a more accurate piece. I have shot them both and the Walther would jam often. It is ammo finicky, the Sig is not.

That being said, neither would hold a candle to my Ruger MKII Government Target Model in both accuracy and reliability.

If I had to choose, I would go Sig over Walther.


----------



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea I was gonna go with the Sig over the Walther just because it looks really cool  and according to the profile is pretty accurate.


----------

